# Lesson on dressage schoolmaster  recommendations



## happyface (8 October 2015)

Hi..can anyone recommend any places for dressage lessons on schoolmasters? Have competed upto medium but not ridden for few years so bit rusty . Would rather go off recommendations to be sure. Thanks x


----------



## smja (9 October 2015)

Following, as I would be interested in this too!


----------



## Nous (12 October 2015)

Jo Graham at DHI has a schoolmaster she gives lessons on.


----------



## BORODIN (12 October 2015)

Alex ingoe topham has one she gives lessons on


----------

